# i want to let everyone nkw this



## dazednconfuzd (Apr 21, 2012)

ok so ive come to understand that everything i do is not weird. and everyone else on here needs to understand that too. this is wat it is. which everyone here should know that its all the defensive mechanism turned on in our brains that is causing this.. its all anxiety and thats all it is. this anxiety that we have has no where to turn to so its turns back on to our selves makin us anxious bout everything. makin us feel weird etc etc. so thats somthin thats kinda helpin me out. i realized i was shuttin down as far as being social even just sitin down made me feel weird. but again its all fear turned back onto ourelves. so remember that eveyone...you are totally normal nothin u say or do is weird. reality hasnt changed n yea... i do feel like im doing better. n getttin there. but its still gonna be process of course. there is no magic pill or cure for this shit sriulsy ppl get urself out. dont let this shit tear u down! u can be strong n in the end it will only make you stronger! good luck to you all on beatin this beast!!!


----------



## MrVolvo (May 8, 2012)

I agree. I still find myself falling back into the trap of thinking about the feelings of DP, even though I can reason that it's all just disintegrated parts of the brain and there's nothing actually wrong. You just have to reason with yourself until you really, fully, and completely understand that there's nothing wrong with you. I feel that when I really do get this point across to myself, I feel a lot better and better able to tackle the day.

Thanks for the topic, hope you continue to recover. Although DP is Hellish, we are stronger now that we have faced it.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

But these existential thoughts about wat am I doin here and nothing makes sense etc ... Do u think when I am not anxious anymore that I will feel at home in the world again and not like some alien that has just landed


----------



## vall (May 8, 2012)

Yes, once the anxiety is cured,those intrusive thoughts will go away! I also feel like I'm something else,not a human being but it's all anxiety talking.


----------



## dazednconfuzd (Apr 21, 2012)

yes thats jusst anxiety. luckily i havent had th existential thoughts. but you gotta remember your still the same person YOUR STILL the same!! nthn about you has changed except for the fact that you and everyone else on here has anxiety! tats all it is. so dont anything else to it. and im sure you didnt ask your self those questions b4 you had dp now did you?? so why do it now??


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i know ye.... i feel like ive just learned something new about the world... or ive jsut arrived here... it truly is awful.. i wish i could have my old thoughts... (about relatively normal things) back.. 
would love to speak to someone who went through such a confused state of mind and is now fully themselves again.. i feel like im playing a game (life).... as opposed to just living like before... will your sense of self fully return.. ? im alot of the way there.. im jsut dealng with buried feelings at the moment.. that seem to come up out of context.. because the reasons for the feelings are long gone...


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

oh and val i feel that too.. i feel like i should be nothing.. like i shouldnt be anywhere or anything.. yet the thought of that is weird too...


----------



## ItalioRican (May 7, 2012)

katiej said:


> oh and val i feel that too.. i feel like i should be nothing.. like i shouldnt be anywhere or anything.. yet the thought of that is weird too...


Hi katie,

Ive read multiple posts by you and I can't help but notice that in a few of them you mention that your almost cured, or getting closer.... But immediately you start asking the questions that do nothing but feel you with fear.... See youre like me, you know what to tell yourself and how to do it... But its so hard to believe that you will be able to notice a difference or be able to tell things are back to normal.... looking back I can remember several times through my teenage years where people appeared abstract... 2d... Feeling out of body! But I shook it off and continued living...now I dwell on it more and sometimes I think I purposely try to make it happen just so I can say"see I'm fucked, I'm stuck with this forever" basically what im saying.. The reason it didn't stick around for long periods is because I dint give a shit to know why it hapend or what the hell it was called... Actually I used to call it"my glimpse into reality" funny huh? Now I find out its me leaving reality lol! Its hard to live everyday with these questions, feeling like I've opened up a portal in my brain and it won't close... I think one day we will beat this... Just going through a rough time... Stop asking those crazy questions (easier stuff than done right? Lol) stop worrying if you'll notice a difference and when you let expect it... It'll happen.... I'm fighting too, any questions or if you wanna talk I'm here


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

hey italio... i aint been on thos forum in a while.. as i was doing well.... it seems i do great for a few weeks and then i have a setback.... theres usually reasons... but it is as daunting and upsetting as ever wen these setbacks happen... all these thoughts just attack me and i feel sooo confused and lost.... i dont know wat to do wen it gets bad other then distraction.. but sometimes i google like crazy... i dont know how much more i could read at this stage... i know it all but yet i still find myself stuck in the loop of thinkin ive just discovered life or sumthing... its awful.... and i forget it went away at certain points./. because wen its bak its like it never left!


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Exactly. I completely agree.

DP likes to try to trick us into thinking we're thinking strange thoughts, and that we're very strange. In reality, you'll find (if you search online) that there are dozens, if not thousands of people that have gone through the same exact problems you are going through now. You can do it. You have the power within yourself to overcome the hurdles in your way. Just believe in yourself and know: you're not alone.


----------



## MyNameIs86 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am kind of a newbie. I guess my DP started when I first came into the world of forums where I don't have a face but just words but then it started like "i can't read emotions." I get really agitated when my mom says "Its easier to make friends when you're skinny." It just makes me sooo mad and I just felt I no longer knew who she was because she was always on my side, like there for me. I just wish I can go back in time. I just feel like the old me is gone and I hate who I became. I graduated college and was always happier then I am now mind fullness. I knew what each day was to come, go to class come back and watch tv but now i don't work, don't do anything because i feel so stiff.

I feel like I'm a failure since I have changed. My cousin got married and I feel like I never was a person, just someone in the back ground. But now with the lawsuit and if I win my parents are going to kick me out and I can't stand to live on my own yet. I am upset about a lot of things and stressed out.

I don't know what changed and my parents don't know how it feels. They just think I'm getting older. I'm 25 years old, female and don't know whether I'm straight or not. According to my mom of course I am, because I just can't be a lesbian... It's like she's against lesbians. But anyway, I am soo confused about life in general. I always felt happy with everything but then I saw my cousin getting married and wondered how do people just have sex when they have been a virgin forever. I never really had any sparks for anybody and really think LOVE is just something someone made up and doesn't really exist.


----------

